# Hamm 30th may 2009



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

Im a tad surprised they would add another date at a slightly awkward time of the year..perhaps im just a bit dubious that this is another organizers pocket-filling date...:devil:


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

They're actually trying to make a stand against anti-exotics bye-laws being passed in the Hessen district and part of the entry fee is to be donated to fight the imposition of these laws.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

thats 3 days after my birthday :mf_dribble:im deffo going


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

< > <----------this is the sign of our empty pockets...!!! i cant cope with any more shows!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

We have a table on 30th May show booked a while ago........


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Will there be coaches/minibuses organised for this show? Can anyone book? Where can I find details?
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SOD THAT..
animals boil when its -6 in march, I dont even wanna know how hot that hall will be in MAY.


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> SOD THAT..
> animals boil when its -6 in march, I dont even wanna know how hot that hall will be in MAY.


Our thoughts initially, last time we went it was snowing outside and like a sauna in.

Still tempted to pop over there though for the day and have a nose.

Vicki


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

worth a day out, but i woudnt buy and i certainly wouldnt sell in there., not in may


----------



## geckomad (Nov 26, 2007)

hamm? which hamm is this lol. i want to go to a rep show but i can never find out where exactly they are!


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

its in germany so a fair old trek for you

I doubt ill be going to the may one. I only really go to pick up preordered stuff anyway.


----------



## Duane (Jan 21, 2008)

thalie_knights said:


> < > <----------this is the sign of our empty pockets...!!! i cant cope with any more shows!!!!!!!!!!!!


You not going then Thal? :lol2:


----------

